# Ricomparsa irreperibilita



## Anne K

SOS urgent - Aiuto per favore, è urgente!

In un certificato di residenza, è scritto "E attualmente iscritta nell'anagrafe della popolazione residente dal ..... per ricomparsa irreperibilita".

Mia prova: "Est actuellement inscrite dans le registre de la population résidente depuis le......."

Come significa et come posso tradurre "ricomparsa irreperibilita"? 

Grazie mille in anticipo.


----------



## Elmoro

"Ricomparsa irriperibilità" c'est à dire que l'on est pas à même, de nouveau, de la repérer. Mais il y a quelque chose qui cloche. Il y a quoi dans entre le points de suspension?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Anne e Elmoro.
Ho il vago sospetto che sia "ricomparsa *da *irreperibilità"  (CLIC)


----------



## Elmoro

Ecco, appunto, grazie. Donc, il y avait bien quelque chose qui clochait


----------



## matoupaschat

"Réapparition de personne précédemment disparue", ma non sono affatto sicuro che siano i termini appropriati.


----------

